# Sargus Baitcaster



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

I was thinking of getting one of the Penn Sargus Baitcasters. Wow MSRP 199.99 Does any one have one and if so how is it? I'm waiting for a deal on ebay. I was thinking 30lb braid.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I would ask what type off fishing are you going to use it for.It looks like it has magnetic cast control and a six pin brake system. This will work great with braided line as it will slow the reel down and prevent backlashes, which can bevery nasty in braided line. However ,when you dial in a lot of castcontrol you will lose distance. So for short accurate casting it is a good reel.If you are looking for super long casting this reel spooled with braid will dissapoint you. take a look at bass pro shops or cabellas,their arealot of reels like this one for less money.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Mostly Ifish inshore, frequenting bridges, slews, or any other spot that looks "fishy."

I don't have a baitcaster, but haveSpinfishers from 4200 to 7500's. So I wouldn't mind giving a baitcaster a try.

I pretty much thought I'd keep a jig head tied to it and change out whatevers clever.

The sargus baitcaster looks pretty cool,but I don't want to get just a few seasons of Bulls out of it before the internals go.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

There's a guy on Panama City Craig's List w/ several new/like new small Shimano Baitcasters (Calcuttas, etc.) for ~50% off retail. I'd look & see if he has a Calcutta or similar that will fit your bill...


----------

